# RIP 'she'



## Hanako (Apr 17, 2013)

My female testudo hermanni hermanni passed away about a month ago. She did not survive hibernation. I have just found this forum a few days ago and found out that everyone seems to have named their pets. I feel very embarrassed to admit that although I have had her nine years, I never thought of giving her a name. It wasn't that she wouldn't deserve it, but at first we couldn't distinguish the sex so we called them as 'the bigger one' and 'the smaller one' (this one was the bigger one), and later, when we knew for certain, it was only 'he' and 'she'. This one was 'she'. Now 'he' and I are both pretty upset and after reading this forum I feel extremely embarrassed that 'she' did not even have a name. :blush: But she was loved and I think she had a good life. RIP, 'she'.


----------

